# anyone else collect neckless bottles?



## Lordbud (Dec 4, 2008)

In recent weeks two different rare-but-missing-the-neck San Jose bottles went for reasonably big bucks on ebay.
 The first a cobalt Keating & Babb San Jose druggist bottle for over $200!
 Just recently an Almaden Vichy Water soda -- again without a neck -- went for over $100.
 Check out the pictures.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 4, 2008)

And a little better look at this 1860s western-blown bottle.
 I have one neckless amber SF druggist in my collection which I got for free...


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 4, 2008)

That would be topless[]  neckless would be a snuff...


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2008)

I have one "decapitated" unique local druggist in my collection. Those Westerns look to be worthy of repair for display, but that is a lot of jack for a headless horseman []. I have a few bottles on my want list that I would buy in any condition, so it doesn't surprise me that someone would want them.  ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 4, 2008)

That doesn't shock me at all,missing tops can be repaired. I have glued bottles I wouldn't sell for that.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's mine. P Sharkey from Mauch Chunk. Is it worth anything? I think Mauch Chunk bottles are hard to come across.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's the rest of the wording:


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2008)

We should "put our heads together" here and come up with some sort of "hats" for these guys.. you know? there must be SOMETHING to put on them that will ..at least.. look better than a naked neckless! I'm an artist.. I will be obsessed with this idea for a few hours![8|] -Charlie


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 7, 2008)

OK - Make mine Josiah White... I also wanted an Erskine Hazzard head, but can't find a picture online.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2008)

Already got one of them.. I keep it with my other good stuff..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Lobey! 

 Charlie - seriously - why do you have that Josiah White?

 Kate


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2008)

Well.. don't we ALL have a White ..and an Erskine somewhere in our collections??


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 27, 2008)

This time it's a "topless" Eastern bottle being offered "as is"...check this out:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Shrivers-Oyster-Ketchp-Baltimore-dug-S-F-Cal-as-is-rare_W0QQitemZ300283262856QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item300283262856&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A3|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a neckless Tweddle Jr. and a Thos. Maher at work I put paper clips and pins in.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 27, 2008)

> a "topless" Eastern bottle being offered "as is


 
 if it went for $20 would certainly be a nice project for some collector.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 5, 2009)

Until I dig my own, I accept broken hand-me-downs... this would have been a beauty.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 5, 2009)

Other side. I love the feel of old glass.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow here again from the same seller a truly neckless/topless Almaden Vichy Water from the 1870s, crude, western-made, color...everything going for it [8D] and of course it has a bid. Get your bids in:  only 4 days, 20 hours until close.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 31, 2009)

Closing bid was $71!!
 If I found one like this I'd certainly keep it (or maybe sell it?[8D]), but I'd never shell out
 this amount for a little over half a bottle that is gonna take $ome $eriou$ repair work...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2009)

very funny post! I'm going to go break one now and put Jim Brickman's pic on it...
 I'm not into those old faces.... 
 kate, I would have thought you'd have a pic of  T. P.? lol  ( [] only kidding )
 How are you these days?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2013)

bump! Was thinking about this today and had a hard time finding it~!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 5, 2013)

Look at the momma stork......[]


----------

